
The Fastest Way to Marketing Fail - polomasta
http://bradleyjoyce.com/blog/2010/01/09/the-fastest-way-to-marketing-fail/
======
doubleshot
Had the same thing done to me by a lawyer at a tech meetup. No email upfront
asking if it was ok, just automatically on his bi-weekly newsletter which
contained links about crap.

~~~
anthonyb
I think the main issue (and with the original poster) is not that you were
subscribed, but that their newsletter was far too intrusive: not enough good
information, and too often (did you mean twice a week? or fortnightly?).

If on the other hand, he specialised in startups or small business and gave
you relevant, useful information, I doubt you'd have been too concerned.

~~~
JangoSteve
Except that everyone _thinks_ they have relevant, useful information. And what
is relevant and useful to one person is irrelevant and annoying to another.
So, as the author said, why risk it? I agree; err on the safe side and don't
do it.

~~~
anthonyb
If something's that irrelevant and annoying, then you have other options:

* just unsubscribe.

* give them feedback on the sorts of things that you _would_ find interesting. Most small businesses would kill for that sort of feedback, and done properly (ie. not an annoying techy asshat) it can really build relationships.

* file the email away somewhere. I've had email newsletters come in handy months down the track, when they seemed irritating

* filter the people who you give your card to. If they seem like an idiot (what's a non-tech related lawyer doing at a tech meetup?), don't give them your card.

Typically you can't control what other people do - like Mr. Annoying Lawyer -
so getting annoyed, or writing blog posts like this is unproductive. Changing
things which are under your control is much more satisfying and less
stressful.

------
TheSOB88
The fastest way to readability fail: use that font.

~~~
bradleyjoyce
lol, yeah I've been experimenting with @font-face... going to change it soon
:-)

